# KA-T Turbo



## 2high2aim (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey guys I have been doing some research for a KA24DE-T. I am considering turbo charging the stock 240SX motor.

1) Is the Greddy Turbo Kit good, does anyone have any experiance with it, also what is the most Horsepower I will get out of it, $2970
The site states "The GReddy KA24DE Kit includes: a large TD06S 20G actuator-turbo, durable cast-iron manifold, 4x topfeed 370cc injectors with high flow fuelrail, preprogrammed “e-manage? Airinx air-intake, and all the necessary piping and hardware." and "The larger 2.4L engine with a turbo rated for up to 460hp and a programmable e-manage is a great basis for further upgrades, especially the 240SX Type 24 Front-mounted Intercooler Kit now available."

1b) Can I get 450hp off the Greddy kit, if so how???, if no then what is the highest it will take me to?

2) Or is it worth making my own turbo set-up? People say you can make a turbo set up for cheaper but I do not know how they make it for cheaper then $3000.
I have a budget of $5000 and I do not want to regret anything so I was wondering WHAT I SHOULD DO TO GET 350HP using a Garrett GT2871R I heard good things about these turbos.

3) When making my own turbo set up I know the basic parts needed but Like piping and lines, bolt I do not know what else I need. Oh yea what part would you recommend for my turbo setup.

Here is a list of what I am planing on getting if I don't get the Greddy Turbo kit.

Greddy FMIC kit for KA24DE $816

*HKS Super SQV or Greddy Type RS BOV (DO YOU KNOW WHICH ONE SOUNDS BETTER???)* $212

KA24 T25/T28 Turbo Manifold+ Turbo Outlet $250

Garrett GT2871R with a TurbineA/R of .86 $1150

Apexi GT-Spec Downpipe: SR20DET $200

Apexi GT Spec Catback Exhaust - Nissan 240SX S14 95-98 $544

Walbro 255 Fuel pump $105

550cc Injectors $493

AEM Gauge-Type Wideband o2 UEGO Controller $467

Apexi AFC Neo $300

Defi Blue Racer Gauge - Boost Gauge $173
*
Boost Controller (HELP NEEDED WHAT SHOULD I GET)*

1)WHAT AM I MISSING to complete set up
2) HOW WOULD I MAKE MY COST LESS BUT STILL HAVE GOOD PERFORMANCE 
THE TOTAL 
*
FOR INTERCOOLER+TURBO SET UP+ APEXI EXHAUST = $4710 
AND
GREDDY TURBO KIT+ Greddy FMIC KIT+Apexi Exhaust = $4360

*Which one will give me better horsepower. I plan on weekend track, drift events, and few drag events.


----------



## 2high2aim (Jul 8, 2007)

oh yea I forgot about the Z32 MAF sensor, and an engine rebuild with new forged Rod and pistons. Main and Rod Bearings, Engine Gasket Set, ARP Main/Head Studs, Head Gasket


----------



## 2high2aim (Jul 8, 2007)

I have done some research and someone had a goal if 400hp and another person replied that he should go get 740CC injectors so I am going to change my 550CC to the *TOMEI INJECTOR SET 740CC*


----------

